
The right time to turn in your keyboard as a coder/founder - gloves
http://thebln.com/talk/turn-keyboard-whats-valuable-use-time-founder/
======
gloves
Robert Moore - the guy in this video - also did a funny blog on his companies
logo looking like underwear by accident. Interesting thing was that it
actually turned out quite well for him.
[https://blog.rjmetrics.com/2013/10/09/our-logo-looks-like-
un...](https://blog.rjmetrics.com/2013/10/09/our-logo-looks-like-underpants-a-
case-study-in-internationalization/)

